

Ask HN: a WinSCP alternative for OS X - coreymgilmore

Anyone know of a good app for working locally and having a remote directory automatically updated upon file saves?  WinSCP does this very well, but I am looking for an OSX version as I just bought a MBP.
======
mattkrea
Transmit

[https://panic.com/transmit/](https://panic.com/transmit/)

It's incredible. _Most_ of what that company makes is very high quality
actually.

~~~
beachwood23
Transmit is wonderful. I've used Fetch and Cyberduck in the past, and they
just don't compare. The feature sets are all pretty similar (at least for what
I use), but Transmit makes those features so much easier to access and use.

~~~
mattkrea
Agreed. Panic sucked me in with all their other products also. Even coda on
the iPad gets more use than I ever expected.

------
gjvc
[http://cyberduck.io/](http://cyberduck.io/)

